# Youngens..



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Found this on Tradewinds 

Pretty good for a 14yr old,or anyone for that matter.. Wait till he gets older and gets a real boat,could be a new world record set...


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

That is a nice fish! Half his weight! I bet it pulled him around a good bit in his 10 ft kayak.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*FL Fisherman*

Here's the whole story,found this on my board..   


A fish story that's really a whopper 
Published in the Asbury Park Press 6/29/04 
By KAREN E. WALL
STAFF WRITER
The people on the beach in Surf City must have thought they were seeing things when Bobby Capri dragged himself and his striped bass onto the beach a little after 7 p.m. on Friday.Bobby Capri shows off the 52-pound, 8-ounce striped bass he hooked while out on his uncle's kayak in the ocean off Surf City on Friday. Then again, the sight of a young teenager with his arm sticking out of a fish's mouth would be startling no matter what.Capri, 14, of the Manahawkin section of Stafford, had been fishing in the ocean off Surf City Friday night in his uncle's kayak, something he's done before. But he will remember this trip like few others in his lifetime, because he wound up with a fish that striped bass anglers everywhere dream of catching: a 52-pound, 8-ounce fish.
"I've fished before on the kayak but I haven't caught anything," Capri said last night as he waited for his father to pick him up after another fishing outing. But on Friday he asked his uncle, Vince Farias, if he could borrow a kayak.
Capri, who headed out about 6:30 p.m., had snagged a live bunker and was letting it run when the striper hit it.
"I thought it was a shark at first," Capri said. "It towed me two or three jetties down the beach."
Then it turned the kayak in circles about 10 times, he said.
"I was about to cut the line when I saw what it was," Capri said.And when he saw the huge striper in the water?
"I was getting worried that it would snap the line," said Capri, who was fishing with a Lamiglas rod and a Penn reel with 12-pound test. The fish is not quite a world record -- the International Game Fish Association world record for a striped bass caught on 12-pound test is the 66-pound, 12-ounce fish caught by Steven Thomas off Bradley Beach in November 1979. But Capri's fish is 4 1/2 pounds shy of the IGFA male junior angler record 57-pounder caught by Mason Horn off Isabella Beach, N.Y., in 1998.
Bobby Capri of Manahawkin, Stafford, and his father, Robert, show off a 52-pound striped bass the 14-year-old caught Friday while in a kayak. 
But towing Capri, who's 5-foot-6 and weighs 115 pounds, and the kayak through the water wore the fish out quickly. In 15 minutes Capri was able to declare victory.
Then he had another problem: Getting the fish back to shore. Fortunately, the striper had pulled him about 15 feet from the end of the jetty -- putting him a little over 150 feet from shore.
"I was a lot further out but the fish towed me in," Capri said.
He slipped his hand inside the fish's gill and through its mouth, and "I slung it into the boat. Then I paddled in," with the bow of the kayak under water from the weight of the fish.
Everything was going smoothly until he approached the shore break.
"I put my hand back through the gill plate and out its mouth because I knew I was going to get flipped," Capri said. He dragged the fish onto the shore, then retrieved the kayak, and borrowed a cell phone from a bystander to call his father.
"He's done it to me before," Robert Capri said. "Just last fall he was fishing the beach with a plugging rod and plugged an almost-29 pound fish then.
"He called me in an almost frantic state, saying, 'Dad, I need help carrying this fish,' " the father said, noting that Bobby thought it weighed about 45 pounds.
"As soon as I picked it up I knew it was at least 50," he said.
The fish, officially weighed at Tony's Bait and Tackle, Manahawkin, was 49 1/4 inches long and measured 30 inches in girth. The fish will be mounted, although for saltwater fish, it means having a fiberglass model made because traditional taxidermy methods don't work -- the skin of saltwater fish disintegrates.
Now that it's been weighed, measured and photographed repeatedly, the fish -- which had five whole bunkers in its stomach -- is on its way to becoming dinner.
And even though his arms were sore, Bobby Capri, who caught his first striped bass when he was 2 years old, and has caught so many he's lost track, was out again yesterday, chasing his next fish.
"He's completely obsessed with fishing," his father said.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Roflmao*



Drumdum said:


> Wait till he gets older and gets a real boat


Hey Ken, to get more then a hunk of plastic the pocketbook needs to grow more then the person.    

Congrats on your board guys. I hope you make good use of it! .....Tightlines


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

*Real boat*



Drumdum said:


> Found this on Tradewinds
> 
> Wait till he gets older and gets a real boat


I'd rather hook up a 52.8 pound striper in a kayak than in a "real boat". What a hoot that must have been. Kinda like water skiing.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> Here's the whole story,found this on my board..
> 
> 
> And even though his arms were sore, Bobby Capri, who caught his first striped bass when he was 2 years old, and has caught so many he's lost track, was out again yesterday, chasing his next fish.
> "He's completely obsessed with fishing," his father said.


He's caught so many that he's lost track? That punk! HA! For the likes of me, fishing for stripers can only get better! I can count all of the stripers that I've caught on both of my hands, and only two that have been over 10 pounds. Poor kid, that may be the biggest striper he'll land in his entire life and he's so young.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Good stuff! I guess he was in the right place at the right time! Some people it works out like that some it doesn't.  Just can't stop trying that is all!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Caught Myself said:


> I'd rather hook up a 52.8 pound striper in a kayak than in a "real boat". What a hoot that must have been. Kinda like water skiing.


 Kinda figured that *might pluck some nerves..*   

Caught Myself,never owned a yak,but did own a 14ft aluminum with a 9andhalf Johnson on the back. Used to take it out of OI many yrs ago on calm days. Caught right many big fish out of it as well,some that would "put you in tow"  . Lots of storys about that boat. One time there were 4 hammers under that thing at one time,one had eatten our livebait. We decided it was time to cut line and head in,that was about the last trip I remember outta that jonboat..   

Don't get me wrong,I think it's great to see and hear about yakers getting towed around by big fish,but ya'll be careful out there,ya hear??


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> Kinda figured that *might pluck some nerves..*
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong,I think it's great to see and hear about yakers getting towed around by big fish,but ya'll be careful out there,ya hear??



DD....hoping fer the sleigh ride....not by the striped man....but the man in the Brown Suit   ........


I haven't figuired out how to put the six pack holder on the yak,YET


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

Think twice about the 6 pack, kinda hard to relieve yourself in a sit in. I refrain from drinking much before an outing because of that.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> I haven't figuired out how to put the six pack holder on the yak,YET


A mini Yak tow-behind just fur the cooler or maybe out-riggers with built in cooler *now I bet he is thinking*


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Lmao*

Hey Al talk to Mike he might be able to get you a portable pottie(aka pee bag)! Just strap it on and fill er up!


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Don't get me wrong,I think it's great to see and hear about yakers getting towed around by big fish,but ya'll be careful out there,ya hear?? [/QUOTE]
Don't worry, I read "The Old Man and the Sea" by Hemingway when I was a kid.  
The biggest fish I've caught so far from a yak was a 25" striper, but if I have 2 hammers under the boat, I'll be cutting lines real fast. Thanks.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> DD....hoping fer the sleigh ride....not by the striped man....but the man in the Brown Suit   ........
> 
> 
> I haven't figuired out how to put the six pack holder on the yak,YET


 When you go with the wife,you should be able to get on one,during your spare time.  Bunches of good spots over there,could get on a school of spot tails with that thing too. Oh,to be young again.  Beware though,I've seen blacktips cut through those spot tails,especially down there..  

Al,we had a thread about wading out and what do you do when ya gotta go. Maybe you could do what one suggested,(kinda like a bilge pump)attach a tube and drainer out the side to relieve the pressure...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> Al,we had a thread about wading out and what do you do when ya gotta go. Maybe you could do what one suggested,(kinda like a bilge pump)attach a tube and drainer out the side to relieve the pressure...



DD.....hopfully I won't need no waders that weekend....I'm hopin I'm in shorts and I can relieve myself,through osmosis.......But seriously folks.....this yak newbie ain't plannin on havin too many,before he launches


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Oh BS!*

Al your a pretty smart guy.  I know you woudn't go out into *Shark infested waters * in a toy boat without at least a 12 pack in you.  As a matter of fact, I'm sure you were shot in the @zz the day you got that plastic thing! .....Tightlines


----------

